# Over clocking mez



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey I wanted to know if I can over clock my mez ? I am using paranoid 2.50 cwm 6.0.1 something here's a layout








Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

It depends on the kernel. Not sure if pa comes with a clockable kernel or not. Get nstools from the play store and try it out


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Now I tried this downgrade PA 2.14 







Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki

Coming from 2.50 PA


----------



## MykalDre (Dec 9, 2012)

What kernels are you able to oc on aokp 4.1.2?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not sure for 4.1.2 is even can be oc. 
Still looking for a kernel

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Get devil kernel it can be oc'd

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

hey I managed to overclock it on 4.1.2 using 2.50 p a but does to 
Look this way







Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there a question about something there? Cause the about screen does not show any sort of over clocking.


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes the kernal version is missing is it suppose to look that way

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Not "suppose" to but it does... seems to be an issue with devil kernel. Also when you use nstools it doesn't read all the kernel options properly


----------

